#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Equipment Design Handbook

## omarax

hello all


please if some one can help me
i need urgenty a book and i cant find it

the book is :
Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Chemical Plants, Vol.1,
Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Chemical Plants, Vol.2.

Author: Evans, F. L.:

thanks in advanceSee More: Equipment Design Handbook

----------


## hecalsie

Dear Friend....

I dont have this book, but I can help you with some similar books or topics of mechanical design of equipment (English & Spanish) .

Please go to this link

4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - EQUIPMENT MECHANICAL DESIGN

Here I have placed several books on design of different equipment together with other books and documents that may be useful for you.

Best regards

----------


## praphulla.phirke

can anybody upload these books??? I also need it...

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## praphulla.phirke

can anybody upload these books??? I also need it...

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## hecalsie

Dear Friend....

I dont have this book, but I can help you with some design books and documents, (English & Spanish), for several equpment.

Please go to MY LIBRARY on this link

4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - EQUIPMENT MECHANICAL DESIGN

Best regards

----------


## motaleby

this is the vol.2 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Filename: Equipment Design Handbook for Re...pdf
File description: Equipment Design Handbook V2 2Ed
File size: 144.11 MB

----------


## ram

pls post it in ifile.it,  i need it very urgently

ram

----------


## getpet

Dear Engineers
Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Petrochemical Plants - V 2 - 2 Ed.rar 
154.435 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## getpet

Dear ram
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
exclusive for "ram"!!!
EquiHandbRefPetPla2.rar 154.435 MB

----------


## ram

Dear getpet,

Thank you very much

ram

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## greges2009

Thank you getpet

----------


## aragorn

thanks

See More: Equipment Design Handbook

----------


## jbalagee

Dear All,
Could you please upload the first volume of Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Petrochemical Plants.
thank you very much

----------


## masarett

interesting book

----------


## mirro

volume 1 please

----------


## arungnanam88

thanks a lot

----------


## jbalagee

hai,
could you please upload the volume 1 of this book.
thanks in advance

----------


## M5416

Thanks, looking for the first volume!!

----------


## jacksp

Please upload Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Chemical Plants, Vol.1.
Thanks.....

----------

